# Need a keyboard stand to hold my MIDI keyboard under my desk. Which one is this?



## Fitz (Jan 27, 2019)

i recently got a desk where I can fit my MIDI keyboard under my desk, but my legs hit my current stand. I need to buy something that can hold it on either end so my legs can go under. Any solutions?


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 31, 2019)

Try a table style keyboard stand. I have the K+M Omega and its great


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 31, 2019)

I got this one and it is pretty heavy duty, gets fairly low, and has room for your legs.
edit: It is not letting me link. It is at US Amazon under 
*Plixio Piano Keyboard Stand - Z Style Adjustable and Portable Heavy Duty Music Stand for Kids and Adults (Fits 54-88 Key Electric Pianos)*


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 1, 2019)

Heavy duty z stands are super sturdy and leave a lot of room. They make 2 kinds from what I saw. The difference seems to be in the length of the arms. I got a 16” length and is perfect for my 88 weighted keys. They make a longer arm but it’s a waste of space if you don’t need it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 1, 2019)

What I like is that it goes fairly low so it fits just under my computer keyboard drawer. I can then slide the drawer out when needed or in when not needed.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 1, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I got this one and it is pretty heavy duty, gets fairly low, and has room for your legs.
> edit: It is not letting me link. It is at US Amazon under
> *Plixio Piano Keyboard Stand - Z Style Adjustable and Portable Heavy Duty Music Stand for Kids and Adults (Fits 54-88 Key Electric Pianos)*



Same one I have...it's really awesome.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 7, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I got this one and it is pretty heavy duty, gets fairly low, and has room for your legs.
> edit: It is not letting me link. It is at US Amazon under
> *Plixio Piano Keyboard Stand - Z Style Adjustable and Portable Heavy Duty Music Stand for Kids and Adults (Fits 54-88 Key Electric Pianos)*



I have something very similar. They are perfect for this, but be careful with the base....I broke a toe on mine!


----------

